# Big girls gone wild



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

Here are some big girls that we caught today. We released 10 over 25 today and took pictures of a few beauties. Hope you enjoy .Roman Goodwin and myself caught these fish on a grass drop off right by my pier and next to the windmill.. These fish were really caught on a drop off where the grass stops and the sand starts.. We used croaks-corky's and tops also we used some norton bull minnows morning glory color.. We had an awsome day and Roman caught his personal best 29 1/2 it is now at the taxidermist .. He got off work at 3:30am and fished with me till around 10:00am Needless to say he said it was worth it!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice work !


----------



## wadenkid (Jan 9, 2006)

nice report ape am i still gettin my ride in the ape in corpus im the kid who Pat talked to u about, but your tilt and trim was messed up so u didnt want to take me then nice fish,
-Leighton


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Nice CPR. Good job on the personal best. How much did she weigh?


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*still get a ride*

Yes, my trim hose had a small leak but it is fixed and ready for action.. Just be ready ... See ya soon...


----------



## Nailsy (Jun 13, 2006)

Quality Fish!!! Corky's rule all year long. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic Day!! CF?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

LMFAO, yer too funny bro, gonna have folks runnin all over the place looking for the houses and windmill.... :rotfl:


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*badhabit*

If you can keep a secret I might take ya to the cabin....And drop a line off the pier.....


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

spotted ape said:


> If you can keep a secret I might take ya to the cabin....And drop a line off the pier.....


Ta hell with the pier, and ta hell with the big fish, can catch them here in Trinity...lol.... I just wanna white knuckle ride in the Ape......


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

i cant believe i had to work....
o well we cought 3 over 25 today in seadrift. got to love the big girls. 

Capt. Mark Robinson


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocky Slew, the Land Cut, and even down at Gladys have just been awesome all year. Can't wait for the tides to come back in to hit 9 Mile Hole either.


rk


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

hehehe i was in the hole saturday, and i tell u what, it is SKINNY. Nice work dude, be ready to get it on... Bad thing is RFN is this weekend and the cup following weekend. Have been seeing Lloyd's boat running south when I was running N. from Mansfield last weekend.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

OH BTW, nice artwork, I used the same lure for a while on Friday hehehe.


----------



## Stubby (Jul 10, 2004)

*big girls gone wild*

That sure was a great trip. I released 3 fish over 25 inches in about 10 min. The fishing was fun and the boat ride was UNREAL. We were cruising at 102mph in the AM before the wind picked up. I'm glad I glued my contacts in.

Thanks Spotted Ape for the invite. I enjoyed it.

Roman "Stubby"


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

thats what I'm talking about.......... nice fish


----------



## Vick (May 10, 2006)

whoa those are huge, nice work


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Is the flying saucer in the background an '05 or an '06?


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Where is the RFN out of this weekend?



stew1tx said:


> hehehe i was in the hole saturday, and i tell u what, it is SKINNY. Nice work dude, be ready to get it on... Bad thing is RFN is this weekend and the cup following weekend. Have been seeing Lloyd's boat running south when I was running N. from Mansfield last weekend.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...nice fish. I was thinking this was an old post with the windmill and cabin. Have you done that on a prior report also? Maybe I am confused.

Those are some really nice trout.


----------



## streetwalkincheetah (Jul 31, 2006)

What model Laguna is that?


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*windmill pier back ground..*

This is a new post just put the background in for fun.... The rod is a laguna texas wader...6'6 my favorite....


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Ape,

You crack me up with the background. Stay on top of those fat bottomed girls.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice fish guys. Congrats!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Trey, Roman told he had a GPS in his bag and he marked those spots yall fished. :biggrin: So next time take me instead, I'll wear a blindfold. Nice fish fo' sure.

Sorry I couldn't talk more the other day at Smitty's, it was drama in the parking lot.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

wouldn't need a gps to find those spots hehehe. But, I'll never tell... The RFN is out of CC this weekend. Think the weigh in is @ academy of all places. I am glad I am busy and can not fish it this weekend. Talk about lots of fish dying from the water to Academy and back.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*spots marked*

I know you lie. Unless he marked the boat ramp and one other spot cause thats all we fished one spot for about 2 hours and came home... Wait I know He must have marked the spot at green lake and at bird island and at marker 37 or was it charlies ? I don't know but we had a good time.. As long as he can't remember where my windmill is were O.K.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

T-dog, u bringing the family to CC?


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*mabey*

Not sure about if the family comming or not but they will be there at weigh in..


----------



## Stubby (Jul 10, 2004)

*windmill?*

What windmill? I remember nothing but water, grass, big trout, and great fun. Were we even in Texas? I dont recall. I was too tired from lack of sleep because you (Former HR) made me work 11.5 hours before I could go fish. I think it was an attempt to weaken my fishing skills. It didnt work. haha. Dont listen to him Trey. He is just jealous.

We still going tomorrow HR? 
stubby


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

I'll call you here in a minute. The wife is working and I've been outside chasing the kids.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

I like those kind of big girls. Nice fish!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

holy %$##!


----------



## sow slayer (Feb 10, 2006)

those will keep you warm in the winter.
just stick one down each leg of your waders.


----------



## DG96 (May 9, 2006)

In that last picture of the fish it looks like you just picked up a floater. 

Just kidding.


----------

